# Two Siamese Cats...



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

Gandalph and Jasmin are Blue Point & Cream Point Siamese. Both 6 Years old. Male and Female.

















"These two cats which we are re homing together lost their last home due to owners work commitments. They are to be kept as house cats only. The male is the Blue and the female cream."

Hull Animal Welfare Trust.
Sunnydene Animal Shelter,
Pinfold,
South Cave

Tel: 01430 423986.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

RoseForTheDead said:


> Gandalph and Jasmin are Blue Point & Cream Point Siamese. Both 6 Years old. Male and Female.
> 
> View attachment 39652
> 
> ...


go my dad would worship the ground these would walk on, but they are in Kent and one of the dogs she has hates cats..

They used to own 2 chocolate points who both dies of old age, never seen cats a spoilt as this, pyewacket and purdy, they where great cats

hope these 2 find homes really quick they are lovely looking


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

I wish i was allowed more cats. I live so close to the rescue center as well. I would love too foster for them but no one ever gets back.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

maisey moo 12 said:


> I wish i was allowed more cats. I live so close to the rescue center as well. I would love too foster for them but no one ever gets back.


Really? I've heared you're better off going in to them and putting your name down to foster that way


----------



## Emmaline (Mar 4, 2010)

They are beautiful cats, I hope they've found their new home


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

Emmaline said:


> They are beautiful cats, I hope they've found their new home


They are no longer listed on the website, so seems they did find a loving home!


----------

